# Beagle Pup Needed



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Hello,
Looking for any help finding a good field bred beagle pup? My daughter is going to start hunting this fall and would like to get her a rabbit dog.
Thanks


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Ken Hessling in Harbor Beach raises beagles. If I remember right he said that he was expecting a new litter any time.

Give him a call. I think he can provide you with some kennel credentials.


Ken Hessling
3160 S. Lakeshore Rd.
Harbor Beach, Mi 48441
989 550 3451
[email protected]​


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Thanks I just talked with Ken.


----------

